# Animation



## .basti (22. Feb 2022)

Guten Abend,
ich hab mit Unity eine Animation aus 4 verschiedenen Sprites erstellt und wollte fragen ob es möglich ist diese in mein Spiel einzubauen. Wenn ich nach rechts laufe soll zum Beispiel eine Animation ablaufen und wenn ich nach links laufe dann eine andere. Ich hab bisher nur die Möglichkeiten gefunden die Bilder alle einzeln in meiner Klasse zu laden, aber das erscheint mir bisschen aufwendig und deswegen will ich fragen ob es auch eine Methode über diesen Weg gibt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (23. Feb 2022)

ist dein spiel in unity geschrieben oder in java  ?

und nein bilder einzeln laden... dafür ist deine engine zuständig wie sich das mesh dementsprechend ändert


----------



## .basti (23. Feb 2022)

hab das spiel in java geschrieben. 
oke naja dann lade ich alle einzeln danke für die hilfe


----------



## mihe7 (23. Feb 2022)

Zwar kenne ich mich mit dem Spielezeug nicht aus, aber Du könntest doch die vier Bilder z. B. nebeneinander in eines packen und beim Malen nur den entsprechenden Ausschnitt wählen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 65838 (23. Feb 2022)

warum willst du in unity eine animation machen und das spiel dann in java schreiben ?


----------

